# Two sides of the river bed



## Jayefc1 (28 Aug 2020)

So 15 days since the new tank arrived I got to work straight away broke down the 800 captured fish got plants in to a bucket and made room for the tank 













My 5 year old son was just as excited as I was and couldn't wait to start ripping at the plastic wrap


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Aug 2020)

So the next phase getting in to the house wow that is one heavy tank for two old men and even more so with 6 women all with there own way of directing us through door ways and corridors


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Aug 2020)

The 1500 tests the egos of most folks if it’s a long walk 😂 

Be grateful you settled with the 1200. So looking forward to this Jay, you won’t regret going large. Good fun matey!


----------



## Melll (29 Aug 2020)

There is something rather beautiful about a brand new tank 😃


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

Oh I bet the 1500 is a beast to lift and carry mate


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

Yes there is @Melll


----------



## alto (29 Aug 2020)

An I thought this was going to be the In The House photo


----------



## alto (29 Aug 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> 800 captured fish


  
No wonder it’s been 2 weeks since the truck came!


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

Haha thought I'd just keep you waiting a little @alto


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

@alto I did say it was two old men lifting it lol just inching it in day by day


----------



## alto (29 Aug 2020)

Thats what “furniture glides” are meant for 

‘course now I’m wondering if you moved the tank first 
(and the stand last)


----------



## SRP3006 (29 Aug 2020)

You feel like a kid at Christmas when that truck arrives don't you, they are stunning tanks, can't wait to see yours up and running.


----------



## hypnogogia (29 Aug 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Oh I bet the 1500 is a beast to lift and carry mate


And then there’s the 1800🥵


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

Oh my the 1800 that's another story lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

So just for you @alto the tank in situ all leveled off that was PITA as the floor is wooden and a little warped from previous spillage


----------



## jakkals (29 Aug 2020)

Like the cabinet! Looks beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 Aug 2020)

Thanks really goes well in the front room


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Aug 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> So just for you @alto the tank in situ all leveled off that was PITA as the floor is wooden and a little warped from previous spillage View attachment 153490


Phew... thank goodness for that Jay, I love  a story with a happy ending. I was getting nervous reading your posts
I'm looking forward to following your 1200 journey, the dimensions are perfect for scaping


----------



## alto (30 Aug 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> So just for you @alto the tank in situ


Gorgeous   


 can we also get a photo of the “800 captured fish”


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Aug 2020)

@alto   Haha there isnt 800 fish 😂😂😂


----------



## Steve Buce (30 Aug 2020)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Deano3 (31 Aug 2020)

Really looking forward to this mate tank looks great and great size. Even the 900 was heavy never mind the 1200.

Great choice of colour, i am setting mine up this month also  

Will be waiting for updates best of luck mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Sep 2020)

So my enthusiasm got the better of me and i didn't take any pics as i started to scape and just went with the flow so no pics of just hard scape unfortunately but i guess when you just excited and playing around taking pics wasnt on my mind plus was very aware of the filters being off and plants and fish in a holding tank


----------



## alto (1 Sep 2020)

Alright
Excuses excused 
Now just post some pics!


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Sep 2020)

so first couple of pics are two weeks in now. growth not to bad really need my lights to arrive but will have to make do at the moment 



The plants in the pots are ones I got from a local lfs 4 for a tenner so got 4 Rotala Rotundifolia and 4 Ludwigia Repens Rubin and Alternanthera lilacina and some crypts to be planted at water change i like to pop in on a Friday morning as that is when the plant delivery arrives 😝 also got 90 stems of Rotala h r'a from @jon32 and @Roland nice stems thank you guys 



So been doing running water changes and maintenance every other day changing  100% of tank water with filters off going to drop this to twice a week now adding 25ml of my all in one mix a day with 5ml of liquid Carbon live stock that went straight in as the filters where already seeded and the soil was a pre used tropica so no ammonia to leach 200 yellow cherry shrimp 6 Cory's that have been really good not pulled up a lot of the hc/mc at all 2 otos 6 snails and 6  harlequins so far so no real issues still need to bit more detailing around the riverbed but all in good time 
Thanks for looking 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Melll (2 Sep 2020)

Nice 👍


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Sep 2020)

Fingers crossed that light unit arrives quickly, in the meantime you will have no algae issues  
Scape looking pretty good to me  well done


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2020)

1


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Fingers crossed that light unit arrives quickly, in the meantime you will have no algae issues


Well there is always a bright side to it


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (3 Sep 2020)

Lovely work @Jayefc1 

How long until your lights arrive?

Well done on the temporary solution. Not easy getting things moving when you have livestock/plants/invertebrates to transfer over and delivery times don’t align. Appreciate the determination and adaptation.


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Sep 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> How long until your lights arrive?


Been in constant contact with the seller there was issues with supply there end but they came back in to stock and where sent out at the end of last week so hopefully the end of next week fingers crossed 
Guess its just one of those things they will be herewhen there here lol 😆 😂


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

At long last just need to set them up now


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

So that was pretty straight forward a lil bit of drilling but no real issues let me know what you think


----------



## Paul27 (17 Sep 2020)

Bet them plants will completely take off now that you've finally received them lights


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Hope so mate 5 weeks in now can't wait to see how they do


----------



## Wookii (17 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> So that was pretty straight forward a lil bit of drilling but no real issues let me know what you think View attachment 154248



Have you turned them on yet Jay? You're going to love the colour rendition! (might need to turn the greens down a bit though! )


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Wookii said:


> Have you turned them on yet Jay? You're going to love the colour rendition! (might need to turn the greens down a bit though! )


Yeah been playing with them.for about an hour now lol can't decide whats best lol


----------



## Wookii (17 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Yeah been playing with them.for about an hour now lol can't decide whats best lol



It's all personal preference at the end of the day, but I just found the green look a little over-cooked at same level as the blue and red, so I have blue and red the same, and back the green off a bit.

It's useful having the presets, and the colour temp slider, they help you choose. I preferred the 'Buce' setting, and also the colour temp at around 9k-10k - so I obviously prefer a cooler bluer bias, but then I also like the reds pumped up a bit - thats how I ended up with red and blue the same, and green about 10% lower.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Reds and blues on 80%Green on 60%


----------



## Wookii (17 Sep 2020)

Nice! Its a lot of light - make sure your CO2's on point!


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Wookii said:


> Nice! Its a lot of light - make sure your CO2's on point!


Been fine tuning  it for the last 3 weeks may need a little adjustment now but it can't be far off a drop of 1 ph and both drop checker a nice lime green still getting diatoms at the moment but not to major and  still doing 2 1 hour running water changes a week for maintenance


----------



## Wolf6 (17 Sep 2020)

Why did you pick 2 small ones over 1 big one? Just looks, availability, or does it have bigger advantages?  Looks great either way!


----------



## Nick potts (17 Sep 2020)

Looking great, looking forward to watching it devolop. Really like the aquascaper tanks.

@Jayefc1 where did you get the lights from? Been looking for a stockist but so far can only find aquasabi.


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Why did you pick 2 small ones over 1 big one? Just looks, availability, or does it have bigger advantages?  Looks great either way!


They only come in the 45cm plus it gives a big advantage in control being able to lower the lights over the taller stems on the left and turn them up over the carpet on the right if needed or visa versa depending


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Nick potts said:


> where did you get the lights from? Been looking for a stockist but so far can only find aquasabi.


Hi @Nick potts I got mine from go aquarium in China cost £539 for lights and shades then £116 vat when they came in to the country it was off aliexpress


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Sep 2020)

They looking good what are your impressions overall? I might get one of those soon!


----------



## Deano3 (17 Sep 2020)

Looks great jay great colours sure you will be happy as george was  he said stems grew like crazy

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> They looking good what are your impressions overal


I really like them the adjustments you can make are nice. really bring out the colour in the fish so much different to twinstar even in the last 2 hrs can see the plants Pearling so much more was worried about the fan as some people say its loud but I have 2 running and you can barely hear them


----------



## CooKieS (17 Sep 2020)

Awesome addition isn’t it? Still loving mine even if it’s not running yet


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Sep 2020)

Yeah there really good mate so glad I choose them over twinstar considering there isn't that much difference in price


----------



## SRP3006 (17 Sep 2020)

Looking good Jay. Nice pair of lights, almost went with those when setting mine up, amazing colours and control.


----------



## ChrisD80 (17 Sep 2020)

Good to hear the positive opinions on these lights, maybe one for me to consider in the future. Do you get any shimmer effect?


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Sep 2020)

ChrisD80 said:


> Do you get any shimmer effect?


No shimmer but I like that you definitely need the shades 😎 living room was lite up last night lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Sep 2020)

So been  5days with the lights plants seem to be reacting nicely lots of pearling and seems like new growth every time I get to see the tank on which dont seem to be that much at the moment as I'm doing 16hr straights cooking for the england womens cricket team breakfast lunch and dinner for all the T20s against West indies had the lights on 50% dont want to.push to hard just yet so here are a few pics a little has changed in the tank hope you enjoy


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I'm doing 16hr straights cooking for the england womens cricket team breakfast lunch and dinner for all the T20s against West indies


Congratulations


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Sep 2020)

Love the pebbles/grit on the sand, looks so natural


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Sep 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Love the pebbles/grit on the sand, looks so natural


I do like sand but it does do my head in when its not spotlessly clean so add the gravel


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Sep 2020)

I think the carpet side is really starting to fill out now and the lights have been up a week there on 50% red 45% blue and 35% green with the kelvin set at around 9000 on for 7hrs including 30 min ramp up and down not really seen them on much as they go off before I leave work lol so looking forward to a night off when I can actually see the tank lol oh and my family 😀


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I do like sand but it does do my head in when its not spotlessly clean so add the gravel


Did you add the sand and then the shingle/pebbles? Or just the shingle?

Ignore that Jay, I just looked a little closer on your pics


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Sep 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Did you add the sand and then the shingle/pebbles? Or just the shingle


Layer of sand first then the mc will grow into it and creep across the floor pebbles are the dennerle rio xingu on top give it more depth i think


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Layer of sand first the the pebble are the dennerle rio xingu on top give it more depth i think


Cheers, is the rio xingu rounded and soft enough for the cories? I have 6 I need to put in mine eventually and my sand is doing my nut in, soil or little black shrimp parcels


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Sep 2020)

Its not ideal but its to big for them get hurt on and its not rough. The corries never dug in the sand anyway for some reason always seem to prefer  the soil


----------



## alto (24 Sep 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Its not ideal but its to big for them get hurt on and its not rough. The corries never dug in the sand anyway for some reason always seem to prefer  the soil


That is exactly how my Corydoras always behaved as well ... I finally binned the sand as the soil particles drove me crazy


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Oct 2020)

So it has been a couple of weeks since the lights arrived and hung im well happy with them. plants are reacting well it has taken a little time to get a balance right had a break out of GDA and some green spot alge too but not to much of a problem did a 5 hour maintenance session yesterday as it was my first day off in the last 3 weeks really enjoyed taking my time and scrubbing the rocks and wood unfortunately the moss was completely lost to the GDA but with a lil love and care all other plants are ok 👌 and have grown quiet nicely didnt trim yesterday going to wait till the stems reach the top.of the tank also added 12 black tetra really like the way they contrast the harlequins think I'm going to get some more of them any way here are a few pics


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> added 12 black tetra


these look awesome in bigger tanks
(so, yes, definitely add another 12 at least)


----------



## SRP3006 (3 Oct 2020)

Looking good Jay, I always love how you do the sand/pebble area looks great.
Can't stand mine already, if it's not odd bits of soil that I watch the Amanos knock or carry over it's little bits of fish waste making it look dirty. Yours looks so clean and natural.


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> these look awesome in bigger tanks
> (so, yes, definitely add another 12 at least)


Was thinking another 25 to be honest with you @alto





SRP3006 said:


> Looking good Jay, I always love how you do the sand/pebble area looks great.


To be honest its still hard work to keep.it that clean took about an hour yesterday removing every stone and washing each on individually to get all the GDA off after a soak in bleach 





SRP3006 said:


> Can't stand mine already, if it's not odd bits of soil that I watch the Amanos knock or carry over it's little bits of fish waste making it look dirty


Thats the down side to sand its hard to keep clean and if your a little ocd about it it will rack your brain hence why I can't have a clean sandy area for long lol and the pebbles come out


----------



## Ady34 (4 Oct 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> removing every stone and washing each on individually to get all the GDA off after a soak in bleach


Now that’s commitment.
Pays off though, I agree with @SRP3006, the open substrate area looks great


----------



## SeanOB (4 Oct 2020)

looks great, quite unique!


----------



## SRP3006 (4 Oct 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Now that’s commitment.


Now that's an understatement @Jayefc1 
Bet you missed one or two though


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Oct 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Now that’s commitment


Commitment or stupidity might well be a very fine line between them @Ady34


SRP3006 said:


> Bet you missed one or two though


More than one or two it drives the misses mad.when I'm constantly.getting my elbows wet
pulling the ones out I see that arnt clean  





SeanOB said:


> looks great, quite unique!


Thanks not sure it works but its worth a try let it grow in see what happens


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Oct 2020)

Just had my Co2 delivery for the year lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Oct 2020)

Just for the easy carbo users this is a pretty good deal 
Amazon product


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Oct 2020)

Hi 
Been a couple of weeks since update still getting lots of GDA so cut back on ferts a little gone from 25ml to 15 this week still wiping the glass daily and  they seem to be reducing a lot so next batch im going to leave out kno3 and half the mgso4 and  have some made as a back up if I see any signs there needed 
The lights have been on full power for a couple of weeks with the green on 90% and red and blue on 105% growth is pretty good trimmed twice and replanted the hra has hit the surface again so need a trim 
Added mc to the front rocks and hopefully got some mini Christmas and fissedens moss coming from @Wookii in the next few days still want some pinta and Aguilera for the branches and there is a little BBA in the carpet 
 been spot dosing but the GDA has hit the carpet hard been using the turkey baster method to clean debritis out again I think this is due to the poor star with insufficient light
I've also gone back to sand lol the stones with the GDA was too much effort to clean every week but the sand is just a quick hoover out hoping the reduced ferts will help


----------



## SRP3006 (22 Oct 2020)

Looking good Jay, those vivids really make the colours pop. The sand looks better, especially with the odd stone here and there, very natural.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Oct 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Looking good Jay, those vivids really make the colours pop. The sand looks better, especially with the odd stone here and there, very natural


Thanks mate the vivids are really nice so glad I got them I put the up to full power  and thought I'd just deal with what ever the tank throws at me 
I agree the sand does look better 
You have to click on the pics to get the full effect is that new


----------



## Deano3 (22 Oct 2020)

Hope you sort the gda mate, is your AIO same as mine still ? Tank looks great on the pics and as said the colours look really good.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Oct 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Hope you sort the gda mate, is your AIO same as mine still ? Tank looks great on the pics and as said the colours look really good.


Yeah the A1O  is the same at the moment but have a feeling I was over doing it with whats in the tap water its  on this tank because of the  really high light and the volume of tap water so just going to dial the ferts back a touch and see how it goes can add more at any time so no issue i mean dont get me wrong the GDA is manageable and the tank does look great just want to find the sweet spot


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Nov 2020)

Hi all just a quick.pic or 2 tank was due maintenance today but been stuck in Portugal for 3 days and just got back with no day off for the foreseeable future will have to do as and when I can


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Nov 2020)

@Geoffrey Rea lol don't love its dirty and dont deserve it 🤣🤣


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Nov 2020)

I only ever had yellow shrimp in my tank


 but this has just popped up dont know where she has come from


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Nov 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> lol don't love its dirty and dont deserve it 🤣🤣



I love what I love and come on Jay, that’s not dirty...

You haven’t even got any biscuits floating around in there  😂 😂


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Nov 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> I love what I love and come on Jay, that’s not dirty...


No your right its not dirty its dame right filthy 😂😂 hence no close ups lol at least the snails and ottos have food haha





Geoffrey Rea said:


> You haven’t even got any biscuits floating around in there


Ohhhhh biscuit gate just glad my son can't reach the top but I am.for ever picking out nerf bullets apparently he like it use the lights for target practise when I'm not here his mum let slip out tonight can't belive she let's him 🤪🤪


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Nov 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I am.for ever picking out nerf bullets apparently he like it use the lights for target practise when I'm not here his mum let slip out tonight



He’s just product testing for you Jay, making sure those units are robust enough for his dads needs mate. Should get him a second nerf gun so he can use both hands, double his productivity


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Nov 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> He’s just product testing for you Jay, making sure those units are robust enough for his dads needs mate. Should get him a second nerf gun so he can use both hands, double his productivity


Hahaha no way him and his mum would be at it of there as two and the lights wouldn't he the target it would yours truly 😄


----------



## Andrew T (28 Nov 2020)

Jay,
Cool tank man! Am I seeing things or your lights are running different spectrums?
I notice it in all your FTS shots. One runs cooler than the other.
It is 4:30 in the morning though so I wouldn’t trust my eyes too much at this time....ha


----------



## Jayefc1 (28 Nov 2020)

@Andew T Yeah I've been trying it to see if there is any difference in growth and the reds are turned down in the right light as all the red plants are on the left hand side


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Dec 2020)

So it 9.30 time to start the tank have a feeling this will be a bit of a session today but going to take my time and enjoy bringing it back to loveliness


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Dec 2020)

Not to bad took 5hrs lol how on earth @Geoffrey Rea does his maintenance in his allotted time il.never know lol either way I'm jealous maybe that could be what you show usin depth next


----------



## SRP3006 (2 Dec 2020)

Quite a turn around Jay, gotta love those long maintenance sessions, music on, beer in hand and immerse yourself. Some people's idea of hell, my idea of a Saturday night 
Scape's looking good , loving the colour on the H'ra


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Dec 2020)

Yeah mate I do really enjoy it sometimes I wish they where shorter but I had nothing to do today apart from the scape bit of pink Floyd a burden and all the time in the world its the way forward almost as good as a Saturday night guess it depends on the company the reds are starting to come out now


----------



## SRP3006 (2 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Yeah mate I do really enjoy it sometimes I wish they where shorter but I had nothing to do today apart from the scape bit of pink Floyd a burden and all the time in the world its the way forward almost as good as a Saturday night guess it depends on the company the reds are starting to come out now



Well my Saturdays involve the other half going to work and a movie like Frozen, so after all that 'singing' I'm craving some decent music


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (2 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> how on earth @Geoffrey Rea does his maintenance in his allotted time il.never know



Two devices are generally used to ensure it’s done in an hour or less:

- First one is a W.I.F.E (Will Inflict Further Enforcements). This is a motivational tool for avoiding going over the agreed one hour of child care needed to get the job done quickly.

- The second device ensures scaping sessions are kept short. This device is called K.I.D.S (Kindly Interrupts Dad Scaping). I have two of these devices in case I hit the snooze button on the first one, the second one will surely make sure I don’t get too much rest whilst scaping.

Scape looks superb Jay


----------



## Paul27 (2 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Not to bad took 5hrs lol how on earth @Geoffrey Rea does his maintenance in his allotted time il.never know lol either way I'm jealous maybe that could be what you show usin depth next View attachment 157283View attachment 157284View attachment 157285View attachment 157286


What a difference 5 hours make. Lol. Looks superb!


----------



## Paul27 (2 Dec 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Two devices are generally used to ensure it’s done in an hour or less:
> 
> - First one is a W.I.F.E (Will Inflict Further Enforcements). This is a motivational tool for avoiding going over the agreed one hour of child care needed to get the job done quickly.
> 
> ...


Made me laugh


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Dec 2020)

Paul27 said:


> What a difference 5 hours make. Lol. Looks superb!


Thanks mate well worth the time and effort couldn't believe the difference my self glad I did a before and after shot


----------



## Jayefc1 (2 Dec 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> First one is a W.I.F.E (Will Inflict Further Enforcements).


I have to make mine on a day when the W.I.F.E.i is out other wise I wouldn't get the allotted time or quiet to do it she is worse than the kids 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Dec 2020)

A couple of close ups one week after maintenance going to go again tomorrow but should be an easy session as I think its balanced outland not looking to dirty


----------



## CooKieS (9 Dec 2020)

That left part is very nice looking!


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Dec 2020)

CooKieS said:


> That left part is very nice looking


Thanks mate that means a lot coming you you have such a great eye for a scape wanted to try and make it two different sides I agree the right side dont work as well


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Dec 2020)

So a good maintenance session today and started to shape the plants cleaned and swapped the sand out here is a few pics


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Dec 2020)

Thanks guys its definitely starting to take shape think its 4 months old now so hitting the sweet spot


----------



## SRP3006 (19 Dec 2020)

Wow Jay, looking great. Amazing growth, how do you get the monte carlo to grow like that? I struggle to keep mine down. Looking really good Jay.


----------



## Jayefc1 (19 Dec 2020)

Thanks Sam 
Which monte carlo the one on the rocks i put little specs of super glue beneath to hold it down if I see to much movement in the tank flow but it generally seems to take its self with time


----------



## Sammy Islam (19 Dec 2020)

Wow, looking amazing! It's really filled out and so clean. Great job mate, really set the bar high on your first scape in this tank! 👍👍👍


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Dec 2020)

@Sammy Islam thanks mate think this could be long term for a while as I've proper enjoyed it but we will see you know what its like when you get the rescape itch 😀


----------



## SRP3006 (20 Dec 2020)

@Jayefc1 yeah the mc on the rocks. Looks really healthy, I'll persevere with mine and hopefully it'll turn out OK.


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Dec 2020)

@SRP3006 I let mine grow out in the carpet then took chunks out and placed it on the rocks when it was established mate


----------



## Sammy Islam (20 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Sammy Islam thanks mate think this could be long term for a while as I've proper enjoyed it but we will see you know what its like when you get the rescape itch 😀


I'm getting itchy already 🤣


----------



## SRP3006 (20 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @SRP3006 I let mine grow out in the carpet then took chunks out and placed it on the rocks when it was established mate


Thanks Jay, if you ever need to trim it back give me a shout


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Dec 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> Thanks Jay, if you ever need to trim it back give me a shout


You will be first in line mate 😉


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Dec 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> I'm getting itchy already


Ohh not yet mate your tank is beautiful


----------



## Sammy Islam (20 Dec 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> Ohh not yet mate your tank is beautiful


Not for a few months yet, just got to wait it out until restrictions are eased.


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Dec 2020)

So trimmed and didn't replant tops yesterday so I can see what happens next really cut back the hemianthus micranthemoides on the right mostly because it was growing so fast and shading the ranunculus it has a little yellowing but I guess it was lack of light bue to being so dense also used one if my Christmas presents the ADA sprung scissors there very nice if light pruning and finishing but not good for a hacking session 😀 anyway a few pics of the tank for the last of 2020 
HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the likes guys really appreciated


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jan 2021)

Wow how things change in 5 months 




So no maintenance for 2 weeks so yesterday cut all the stems right back to try and get a nice even canopy as they where all out the top of the tank cleaned glass pipes and filters changed sand and trimmed all moss back its becoming a bit of a beast to manage lol but I do love it


----------



## CooKieS (14 Jan 2021)

Amazing growth !


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Amazing growth !


Thanks @CooKieS really pleased with how its going


----------



## CooKieS (14 Jan 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Thanks @CooKieS really pleased with how its going


May I ask What is your filtration again? Thanks


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> May I ask What is your filtration again? Thanks


Ive got 2 filters running a jbl1502e and a oase bio master 350


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jan 2021)

@Kalum thanks for the likes mate good to have you back looking forward to your new 75p scape


----------



## Kalum (14 Jan 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Kalum thanks for the likes mate good to have you back looking forward to your new 75p scape


Thanks buddy, just catching up on a few of the journals and trying to read from start to finish so dropping likes as I go 

Tanks looking awesome and some amazing growth in the last month, its really filled out and looking so much better for it! 

Good to see the late Colin McRae's life motto of 'if in doubt, flat out' still living true with your vivids at full blast  personally I blame @Geoffrey Rea

I've never had my vivid above 70%  letting the side down


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

Reds really starting to come out on the hra and pinta now


----------



## Sammy Islam (1 Feb 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Reds really starting to come out on the hra and pinta now View attachment 161931


Looking good mate, are you inducing the colour change? How hard or soft is your water?


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

Quiet hard tap water here dont actually know the hardness but I've limited kno3 by cutting it out of my all in one ferts and just letting the tap water take care of it and had the vivids on 100%


----------



## Sammy Islam (1 Feb 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Quiet hard tap water here dont actually know the hardness but I've limited kno3 by cutting it out of my all in one ferts and just letting the tap water take care of it and had the vivids on 100%


That's good to hear, i've always wanted to cut kno3 out of my EI regime to experiment but always talked myself out of it 🤣


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> That's good to hear, i've always wanted to cut kno3 out of my EI regime to experiment but always talked myself out of it 🤣


Go for it mate I keep a bottle of just kno3 mix just in case but have not used it yet was worried about the other plants buy I know my tap water has 20ppm in it so should be fine and seems to have been its been about a month now with no additional kno3 and all seems good 😀


----------



## Sammy Islam (1 Feb 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Go for it mate I keep a bottle of just kno3 mix just in case but have not used it yet was worried about the other plants buy I know my tap water has 20ppm in it so should be fine and seems to have been its been about a month now with no additional kno3 and all seems good 😀


Will give it a go on my next mix 😉


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Will give it a go on my next mix 😉


Good luck mate it cant hurt either way and your tank is beautiful so can't wait to see how it works out


----------



## Sammy Islam (1 Feb 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Good luck mate it can hurt either way and your tank is beautiful so can't wait to see how it works out


Thanks, i really need to update it now its nearly 13 months old


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> Thanks, i really need to update it now its nearly 13 months old


I think its a beautiful scape but do have the feeling you have itche fingers to rescape I've seen you mention it a couple of times in your journal i believe


----------



## SRP3006 (1 Feb 2021)

Looking amazing @Jayefc1. Quality looking scape. Stunning growth and colours.
I've cut KN03 from my ferts and not noticed any difference in plant colour. Do you think your vivid has something to do with the colours more than the ferts?
Saying that my tap water supposedly provides 6.5ppm nitrate per week.
Really really nice scape Jay.


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 Feb 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> I've cut KN03 from my ferts and not noticed any difference in plant colour. Do you think your vivid has something to do with the colours more than the ferts?


It might well be the lights sam but I did trim right back on the Hra and the new growth is the nice red much deeper than it was before I mean I cut like 6 inches off so was quiet hard with it I think it has took a few weeks to start to come back too


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Feb 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Reds really starting to come out on the hra and pinta now View attachment 161931


This one is stunning, that plant growth is impressive


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2021)

Wow, this looks so lush now, incredible plant growth.
Any more pics?......please


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Mar 2021)

No pics at the moment @Ady34 I've cut it right back last week and the new growth isn't coming through just yet but as soon as she looks good again il post some pics 😊


----------



## timdjones10 (16 Mar 2021)

Looking great, love the layout, looking forward to more pics


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 May 2021)

Tank is finished and torn down on to the next thanks for everyone's comments and input really appreciated loved this scape in my first bigger tank 
Thanks hope you enjoyed


----------

